
Climate change policy can be overwhelming. Here’s a guide to policies that work - ericdanielski
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/11/16/18096352/climate-change-clean-energy-policies-guide
======
eucryphia
Don't do what Australia is doing: force the poor to subsidise rich people's
solar and wind power, tripling the price of power which is driving industry
the poor rely on for jobs, offshore. Wealthy people should step up and pay for
the full cost of their expensive, unreliable power and absorb the cost,
reducing their profits.

